# Strip the Thread in 48 C Deck Spindle



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Had a mishap yesterday when I was coverting my deck from mulching to Power Flow Bagging. The last blade bolt wouldn't come off with my impact wrench so I needed to use a pipe extender to get enough leveage to get it off. Turns out the spindle and bolt threads are both stripped so I have to either get a new spindle from my dealer or have it rethreaded along with a new bolt. The spindle can be removed so I am assuming that I don't have to get an entire assembly which includes the housing, pulley wheel and dust cap. Anybody know what is the case or whether dealers typcially have equipment to rethread spindles. I assume getting a replacement part is the best way to go but I have never had to replace one of these before.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

DeereBob
The easist and cheapest solution is to remove a good bolt from one of the other spindles and match it to the correct die and then buy the matching tap and try to rethread the spindle. Make sure you can tighten the bolt enough. Sometimes rethreaded holes are a little sloppy and this needs to be tight. If that works and it should, just get another bolt for the other spindle.
You will probably need a tap with a flat end rather than tapered.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Sixchows,
I ran into my neighbor next door this morning who owns a machine shop that makes custom replacement parts for machinery. He said "piece of cake" and will rethread the spindle at the shop and has metric bolts to replace that stripped one. Now I know the job will be done right compared with trying to do it myself but thanks for the advice.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe it will turn out that there is still sufficient threads in the spindle to clean up, if not you can always install a Heli-coil which is as strong as the orignal threads were. You can always go over and drill and tap it to the next size up, and the washer will probably have to be drilled to fit thre larger size as well. Only draw back it will then require two different sockets to take the blades off. I certainly would not buy a new spindle, yet alone a new spindle housing asembly.

Since your neighbor is a machinist, it sound like you have it by the tail now anyhow.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like your machinist friend has you all hooked up, but just in case; you may be able to get by with replacing just the spindle shaft (item # 25).


<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP33/MP33265________UN04DEC03.gif"> 

X485 48" mower spindle assembly 


Part # AM127432
SPINDLE W/GREASE ZERK
$16.23


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Guys,
Chipmaker,
My neighbor mentioned the heli-coil for creating a new thread so he might end up using it.

Chief,
I thought the spindle shaft would be more expensive so if my neighbor can't fix it, then this is my next best option. If the spindle shaft is the same for all three blades I just might order one as a spare so if this happens to me again. Right now I am mowless in Darien!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Deerebob
You know for $16 it might be better to get a new one and keep the repaired one as a spare.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The quantity required listed for the spindle was 3 so it would appear that they are all the same. Good luck on the fix! :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

DeereBob, let me know if your dealer can't get the part for you or gives you a hard time. I can put you in touch with Ricky and he will take good care of you and get you the parts drop shipped directly to you at a great price.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Sixchows,
Great suggestion, don't know what I was thinking. I just ordered a new spindle from my dealer along with some other things I needed that will be shipped to my house.

Chief,
Unlike some, I have a very good John Deere dealer so getting parts is not a problem nor is price but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chipmaker had some issues with his dealer and Ricky was able to help him out. Just put the offer out there just in case. Always best to go with your local dealer if possible.


----------

